

Dear Subscriber: You are a participant in a mass disturbance. - hownottowrite
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/world/ukraine-introduces-draconian-new-laws-and-begins-monitoring-messaging-protesters-mobile-phones/story-fni0xs61-1226808357575

======
BrandonMarc
It's disturbing, indeed. Even moreso to consider, if the government puts a gun
to the telecom's figurative head, they can find out:

* which people are in the vicinity

* which people "turned off" their phone near the vicinity

* which people removed their phone's battery near the vicinity

Depending on how paranoid / authoritarian, any of the above or all 3 could
make for a good list of people to harass (and that's putting it nicely).

